# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  افسردگی سال کنکور،راه حل پیشنهادی شما چیه؟(لطفا کمکم کنید)

## Mysterious

*سلام
میدونم همه ممکنه سال کنکور به نوعی افسردگی بگیرن
من بعضی علائمی دارم که نمیدونم دقیق میشه بهش گفت بیماری یا نه
از لحاظ خانوادگیم نمیتونم باهاشون در میون بذارم چون اعتقادی به مشاوره ندارن از یه طرفم میخوان مجبورم کنن برم دانشگاه یا میگن بهونه میاری درس نخونی و شوهر کن و...
 خلاصه میشه جنگ اعصاب 
راه حل پیشنهادی شما چیه؟*

----------


## A.H.D

> *سلام
> میدونم همه ممکنه سال کنکور به نوعی افسردگی بگیرن
> من بعضی علائمی دارم که نمیدونم دقیق میشه بهش گفت بیماری یا نه
> از لحاظ خانوادگیم نمیتونم باهاشون در میون بذارم چون اعتقادی به مشاوره ندارن از یه طرفم میخوان مجبورم کنن برم دانشگاه یا میگن بهونه میاری درس نخونی و شوهر کن و...
>  خلاصه میشه جنگ اعصاب 
> راه حل پیشنهادی شما چیه؟*


سلام
همیشه کسانی که سال اول کنکور دارند این مشکلات براشون کمتر پیش میاد اما خدا نکنه کسی پشت کنکور باشه تازه می بینه چقدر تنهاست و اگر هم این ادامه پیدا بکند که دیگه اصلا انگیزه هم هیچی ازش نمی ماند...
اما راهش،حتما وقت هایی بین درس خوندن برای استراحت بذار،شبا پیاده روی یا حالا هر ورزشی که باهاش حال می کنی هم اثر مثبتی داره،فیلم های انگیزشی هم که اثر خودشو داره و خوبه...
با یه دوستی که باهاش صمیمی هستی هم حرف بزن،خیلی خوبه...
یکی دوتا سریال و یا یه کتاب داستان هم شب ها خوبه یه نگاه بندازی...
جمعه ها هم که دیگه برو بزن به دل طبیعت و حالشو ببر...
موفق باشید...

----------


## Amsterdam

از چه کارایی لذت میبری ؟ همونارو برنامه ریزی کن و تو برنامت قرار بده...من خودم دوس داشتم فیلم ببینم که اخرهفته رو براش گزاشته بودم...به نظرم افسردگی تو زمان کنکوروقتی پیش میاد که حس کنی تنهایی و اینکه نمیتونی کارایی که دوس داری انجام بدی...واس اولی خب باید با دوستای کنکوریت در رابطه باشی...البته دوستای سالم نه کسایی که از درس خوندن بندازنت و خیلی کارای دگ :Yahoo (21): ...برای دومیم گفتم برنامه داشته باش و کارایی که دوست داری رم انجام بده...من خودم جمعه هارو خالی گزاشته بودم برای درسای عقب مونده و اگ وقتی موند فیلم ببینم..درسته حتی بهترین تفریحام شاید جواب ندن تو این دوران...ولی خب نباید ب خودت تلقین کنی و برچسب ادم افسرده بزنی ب خودت...هرروز صب ک پا میشی خداروشکر کن و بگو که امروزبهترین روزه زندگیته...چرت و پرت نیستا همین دوجمله حال منو خیلی بهت کرده و اعتماد به نفسمم برده بالا..لطفا فقدد بخودت نگو افسرده ...اشتباه منو تکرار نکن...من سرهمین حرفای الکی تا یک سال بعد کنکورم حالم بد میشد :Yahoo (17):  ...
طوری زندگی کن که انگار امروز اخرین روز زندگیته :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Shah1n

> *سلام
> میدونم همه ممکنه سال کنکور به نوعی افسردگی بگیرن
> من بعضی علائمی دارم که نمیدونم دقیق میشه بهش گفت بیماری یا نه
> از لحاظ خانوادگیم نمیتونم باهاشون در میون بذارم چون اعتقادی به مشاوره ندارن از یه طرفم میخوان مجبورم کنن برم دانشگاه یا میگن بهونه میاری درس نخونی و شوهر کن و...
>  خلاصه میشه جنگ اعصاب 
> راه حل پیشنهادی شما چیه؟*


یا بجنگ و یا تسلیم شو 
مردد نباش
سال کنکور بارها به خودکشی فکر کردم ولی ادامه دادم و جنگیدم و به هدفم رسیدم
بعضی وقتا درد دل کردن آدمو آروم میکنه اما بیش از حدشم خوب نیست

----------


## Alike

هر روز اینو به خودت بگو:
جدی میگم!
وقتی بازی بازیت گرفته،پس کی وارد عمل میشه؟الان ما با ارزش ترین سرمایه ی زمین رو داریم، زمان ولی داره تموم میشه،و الان که تو اینجا هستی ،اگر اولین قدمتو رو به سمت بزرگ بودن برداری بدون که سخت ترین قدم رو برداشتی فقط یک چیز هست که از اون سختره که بعدها وقتی به گذشته ی خودت نگاه میکنی میبینی که فرصت های زندگیت رو از دست دادی دیگه توانایی های گذشته رو نداری و به این فکر میکنی که میشد زندگیت بهتر باشه ، هر جیزی که دنیارو تغییر داده قبل از بوجود اومدنش بنظر غیرممکن اومده،این ماجراجویی هر روزت هست تو هویت خودت رو داری،اینجاست 
فقط واردعمل شو و انجامش بده ،نذار هیچکس جلوی تورو بگیره

----------


## mobinax

> *سلام
> میدونم همه ممکنه سال کنکور به نوعی افسردگی بگیرن
> من بعضی علائمی دارم که نمیدونم دقیق میشه بهش گفت بیماری یا نه
> از لحاظ خانوادگیم نمیتونم باهاشون در میون بذارم چون اعتقادی به مشاوره ندارن از یه طرفم میخوان مجبورم کنن برم دانشگاه یا میگن بهونه میاری درس نخونی و شوهر کن و...
>  خلاصه میشه جنگ اعصاب 
> راه حل پیشنهادی شما چیه؟*


قرص فلوکسیتین بمن متخصص تجویز کرد بعد یک ماه حالم بهتر شد

----------


## UNI7ED

ورزش هوازی نیم ساعت تا یه ساعت (دقیقا زمان غروب افتاب چون دپرس ترین تایم روزه ! ) هر شب یه قسمت سریال مختلف ! (اابته اینجوری نباشه که همشو پشت سر هم بیینی ی فصل رو تموم کنی تو یه روز !  :Yahoo (4):  ) مولتی ویتامین ب کمپلکس ( بیشتر غذاهایی که میخوریم ارزش غذایی اونچنان نداره )  مطمئن باش کمکت میکنه !

----------


## WallE06

*دقیقن دردت چیه > افسردگی؟  
یا ذهنت مشغول چیز دیگه ایه؟*

+مثلا خود من همینجوری مستعد افسردگیم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## DR.del

یادمه استاد روانشناسیمون گفت که بهترین درمان افسردگی اینه که خود فرد خودشو درمان کنه
سعی کن خیلی به خودت تلقین نکنی به اتفاقات بدی که تو زندگیت افتاده و یا سختی هایی که کشیدی فکر نکنی و خودتو و زندگیتو و پدر مادرتو با بقیه مقایسه نکنی و بجاش سعی کنی ذهنیت مثبت رو تو خودت تقویت کنی و به آینده ای که قراره برای خودت بوجود بیاری فکر کنی و کلا سعی کن مثبت اندیش باشی
خستگی کنکور واسه همه هست یکی کترلش میکنه و یجوری ازش خلاص میشه و دوباره ادامه میده یکی هم انقدر باهاش کلنجار میره که آخرش فکر میکنه افسرده شده 
وقتی خسته میشین و نمیتونین درس بخونین به خودتون استراحت بدین بخدا عقب نمیفتین با یکی دو روز درس نخوندن از بقیه.

----------


## .khosro.

کلا افسردگی توی شرایطی که وظیفه ای به گردنمونه از عدم انجام اون وظیفه میاد، شما به خودت تلقین نکن و درسارو خوب بخون پشت بندش انگیزه و شادی هم میاره برات چون وظیفه تو داری درست انجام میدی

----------


## Ali.N

> *سلام
> میدونم همه ممکنه سال کنکور به نوعی افسردگی بگیرن
> من بعضی علائمی دارم که نمیدونم دقیق میشه بهش گفت بیماری یا نه
> از لحاظ خانوادگیم نمیتونم باهاشون در میون بذارم چون اعتقادی به مشاوره ندارن از یه طرفم میخوان مجبورم کنن برم دانشگاه یا میگن بهونه میاری درس نخونی و شوهر کن و...
>  خلاصه میشه جنگ اعصاب 
> راه حل پیشنهادی شما چیه؟*


سلام
نکته اول : همه افسردگی نمیگیرن کاسنی افسردگی میگیرن ک هدف ندارن و درس خوندن برای کنکور و ورود به دانشگاه رو بیهوده میدونن
دوم:بعضی علاِئم دلیل نمیشه ! شما باید علائم اصلی و داشته باشی ! از اینترنت ام درمورد افسردگی کمک نگیر که کلا منفی بافیه
سوم: با خانواده در میون بذار اما نه با بیان افسردگی ! دلیل بی انگیزگی و حالات روانی جسمانیتو بگو
چهارم: راه حل برای چی عزیز؟ افسردگی؟(نیستی مطمئنا) درس؟ کنکور ؟
موفق باشی

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ali.N


سلام
نکته اول : همه افسردگی نمیگیرن کاسنی افسردگی میگیرن ک هدف ندارن و درس خوندن برای کنکور و ورود به دانشگاه رو بیهوده میدونن
دوم:بعضی علاِئم دلیل نمیشه ! شما باید علائم اصلی و داشته باشی ! از اینترنت ام درمورد افسردگی کمک نگیر که کلا منفی بافیه
سوم: با خانواده در میون بذار اما نه با بیان افسردگی ! دلیل بی انگیزگی و حالات روانی جسمانیتو بگو
چهارم: راه حل برای چی عزیز؟ افسردگی؟(نیستی مطمئنا) درس؟ کنکور ؟
موفق باشی


سلام❤
بعضی روزا تمام افکار منفی هجوم میارن سمتم متاسفانه
موافقم با عنوانی که گفتید فکر کنم بهتر باشه بیانش
ممنونم*

----------


## Lullaby

هر وقت دلت گرفت،یه موزیک غمگین بذار و از ته دل گریه کن،گریه آرومت می‌کنه و تموم انرژی های منفی درونیت رو خالی میکنه،بعدش با دل سبک بشین پای درس و مشقت: )
تک بعدی زندگی نکن،در عین حال که داری برای کنکور درس می‌خونی به کارهای مورد علاقت هم برس،مثلا اگر رمان خوندن رو دوست داری رمان بخون،اگر ورزش کردن رو دوست داری برو باشگاه ثبت نام بکن،اگر پیاده روی کردن رو دوست داری هر از گاهی برو پیاده روی کن و...
برای خودت جایزه در نظر بگیر،مثلا بگو اگر تا فردا تمام مباحثی رو که مشخص کردم بخونم،خودم رو به یدونه شیر موز بستنی یا آیس پک دعوت میکنم،یا مثلا فلان شال یا فلان رژلب رو میخرم و...
با خودت راه بیا،تو ربات نیستی،به اندازه ی کافی تو سال(های)پشت کنکوری آدم تنها میشه،دیگه لااقل خودش پشت خودش رو خالی نکنه...
با خودت مهربون باش و از خودت تشکر کن که داری برای خواسته ات میجنگی،زیاد به گذشته ها فکر نکن،خودت رو بخاطر کرده ها و نکرده هات سرزنش نکن،آروم باش و با خودت در صلح کامل باش
امیدوارم موفق باشی

----------


## Nerd_Girl

دوستانه بهت میگم برو دکتر و سعی نکن صرفا با درمان غیر دارویی خودتو درمان کنی . به دکترت بگو کنکور داری تا یه داروی کم عارضه که تاثیر منفی تو درست نداشته باشه بده 
خودم سال کنکور افسردگی رو تجربه کردم سعی کردم خود درمانی کنم اما نشد و  ازش ضربه خوردم

----------


## samar_98

*من یه مشاور روحی داشتم سال کنکور 
هرجا کم میاوردم ، هرجا حالم بد بود ، هرجا افسردگی و ناامیدی میومد سراغم میرفتم پیشش و یهو دو سااعت باهاش حرف میزدم و تخلیه میشدم 
البته ایشون در اصل مشاور درسی بودن اما من ازشون برنامه نمیگرفتم ، رایگان ب من مشاوره روحی میدادن . آقای آرامش عزیز ...هرجا هس سلامت باشه 
زندگیمو مدیونشم
تنهایی تو خونه واقعا نمیشه کاری کرد ، باید یکی باشه ک کمکت کنه. یه مشاور ، یه روان شناس ....*

----------


## Nima_lovee

من سال کنکور خیلی سعی کردم به خانواده نزدیک بشم و همونقدر که ارتباطم با دوستام کمتر شد توی محیط خونه با خانواده ارتباطم بیشتر شد.
سعی کنید از خانواده برای تامین مسائل روحی استفاده کنید

----------


## Rafolin403

> *سلام
> میدونم همه ممکنه سال کنکور به نوعی افسردگی بگیرن
> من بعضی علائمی دارم که نمیدونم دقیق میشه بهش گفت بیماری یا نه
> از لحاظ خانوادگیم نمیتونم باهاشون در میون بذارم چون اعتقادی به مشاوره ندارن از یه طرفم میخوان مجبورم کنن برم دانشگاه یا میگن بهونه میاری درس نخونی و شوهر کن و...
>  خلاصه میشه جنگ اعصاب 
> راه حل پیشنهادی شما چیه؟*


سلام عزیزم مشاوره حتما به دردت میخوره اگه میدونی نمیزارن بری پیش مشاور، میتونی از مراکز بهداشت استفاده کنی که مشاور خانواده داره و مشاوره شم رایگانه از طرفی وقتی میری اونجا میتونی به خانوادت بگی واسه کارای دیگه میرم (تکمیل پرونده، واکسن کزاز، چمیدونم ازین چیزا)

در مورد راه حلی که خودت میتونی اجرا کنی به عنوان کسی که سالها با این موضوع دست و پنجه نرم کرده و ازش رهایی پیدا کرده توصیه میکنم چیزهایی که حالتو خوب میکنن رو پیدا کنی و بنویسی
مثلا واسه من اینجوری بود: موی کوتاه!_ نشستن لب دریا_ زنگ زدن به یه دوست قدیمی و غیره...
هر هفته تلاش میکردم یکیشونو انجام بدم مثلا یه بارش زنگ زدم یکی از دوستان دوران مدرسم که سه چهارسال بود ندیده بودمش و حتی حرفم نزده بودیم و رفتیم کافه و از هر دری حرف زدیم!
یه هفته رفتم لب دریا قدم زدم

بعضی صبحا میتونی بری بدوی... دوییدن حس شادی عجیبی بهت میده!

کلاس رقص! تو خیلی از باشگاها هست میتونی تو یکیش شرکت کنی واقعا اثر داره! همون باعث میشد من تو خونه اهنگ غمگین پلی نکنم و اگه فرصت میکردم اهنگ شاد پلی میکردم و شافل تمرین میکردم!!!

هرروز که بیدار میشی یه دوش بگیر و به خودت برس... هر وقت دیدی خیلی بی حوصله ای و دقیقا حوصله ی هیچیو نداری باید بری دوش بگیری خوشگل کنی...

در مقابل حرف بقیه هم ساکت نشو... ساکت شدن باعث میشه بعدا خودخوری کنی کاش اینو میگفتم مثلا اگه عمت یهو بهت بگه چرا شوهر نمیکنی و تو ساکت بشی... همبن که تنها بشی اولین چیزی که به ذهنت میاد اینه که چیا میتونستم بهش بگم
پس بهتره ساکت نشی یکم فکر کن و مودبانه ترین جوابی که میتونی با کنایه قاطی کنی رو با لبخند ملیییییح :Yahoo (4):  جواب بده... خیلی اثر گذاره بعدا که تنها میشی با خودت فکر میکنی چه جواب خفنی دادم نشوندمش سرجاش!!!

جمعه ها حتما ۶ ساعت رو به تفریح اختصاص بده صبح تا ۶ عصر درس میخونی بقیشو میری بیرون... هرجایی که دوست داشتی بری...

----------


## leecasssiie

لطفا سالم ماندن...

----------


## Fawzi

خونه نمون زیاد
فضای مجازی زیادی آن نباش
ورزش کن ترجیحا هوازی  :Yahoo (4): 
اهنگ و متن و دوستا و محیط های مثبت و پرانرژی رو دنبال کن .

----------


## Reza.k

> *سلام
> میدونم همه ممکنه سال کنکور به نوعی افسردگی بگیرن
> من بعضی علائمی دارم که نمیدونم دقیق میشه بهش گفت بیماری یا نه
> از لحاظ خانوادگیم نمیتونم باهاشون در میون بذارم چون اعتقادی به مشاوره ندارن از یه طرفم میخوان مجبورم کنن برم دانشگاه یا میگن بهونه میاری درس نخونی و شوهر کن و...
>  خلاصه میشه جنگ اعصاب 
> راه حل پیشنهادی شما چیه؟*


سلام وقتتون بخیر
والا نمیدونم چی بگم در مورد این مشکلتون چون بیشتریه چیز شخصیه ولی اینو بدونید که دنیا منتظر کسی نمونه و پیش میره پس خودتون شرایط رو دریابید

----------


## julian

> *سلام
> میدونم همه ممکنه سال کنکور به نوعی افسردگی بگیرن
> من بعضی علائمی دارم که نمیدونم دقیق میشه بهش گفت بیماری یا نه
> از لحاظ خانوادگیم نمیتونم باهاشون در میون بذارم چون اعتقادی به مشاوره ندارن از یه طرفم میخوان مجبورم کنن برم دانشگاه یا میگن بهونه میاری درس نخونی و شوهر کن و...
>  خلاصه میشه جنگ اعصاب 
> راه حل پیشنهادی شما چیه؟*


_سلام
درمان ابتدایی برای شمایی که کنکوری هستی و فعلا امکان درمان دارویی نداری
نهایتا 9 شب بخواب از طرفی 6 صبح بیدار شید و حتما بعداز ظهر 2ساعت چرت بزنید
راهکارهای دیگه ایی هم هست مثل دوش آب سرد 
بنظر من افسردگی نیست .خستگی و یکنواختیه
+
این نوع افسردگی مابین تحصیل کرده هاو نویسنده ها  بشدت شایع هست 

_

----------


## مَهسا

_سلام اوممم من امسال کنکوریم اما هیچ هدفی ندارم نمیدونم چ رشته ای برم واسه همینم حوصله درس و هیچیم ندارم شما چجوری واسه خودتون هدف گزاشتید چجوری میفهمید واقعا چ رشته ای و دوست دارید برید؟!🙁😟_

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط مَهسا


سلام اوممم من امسال کنکوریم اما هیچ هدفی ندارم نمیدونم چ رشته ای برم واسه همینم حوصله درس و هیچیم ندارم شما چجوری واسه خودتون هدف گزاشتید چجوری میفهمید واقعا چ رشته ای و دوست دارید برید؟!


من اوایل مدام میگفتم هدفم پزشکی تیپ یکه و یا تو رویا غرق میشدم یا ناامید بودم که نمیتونم بهش برسم
الان فقط هدفم خوب خوندنه،مثلا هدف روزانه ام اینجوریه که یه مقدار مشخص از درسا رو میخونم 
هدف کوتاه مدت بعدی میشه تراز کانون که یه حداقلی واسه خودم در نظر گرفتم
واسه رشته بعد کنکورم میشه تصمیم گرفت،سعی کن بهش فکر نکنی❤*

----------


## ayeh98

میتونید در هفته 2 یا 3 روز برید باشگاه و یه ورزش گروهی کار کنید و چه ورزشی بهتر از ایروبیک که هوازی و مفرح هم هست  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## gooneh

> *سلام
> میدونم همه ممکنه سال کنکور به نوعی افسردگی بگیرن
> من بعضی علائمی دارم که نمیدونم دقیق میشه بهش گفت بیماری یا نه
> از لحاظ خانوادگیم نمیتونم باهاشون در میون بذارم چون اعتقادی به مشاوره ندارن از یه طرفم میخوان مجبورم کنن برم دانشگاه یا میگن بهونه میاری درس نخونی و شوهر کن و...
>  خلاصه میشه جنگ اعصاب 
> راه حل پیشنهادی شما چیه؟*


بی تفاوت باش
برو سمت علاقه ات وگرنه یه روزی پشیمون می شی که چرا نرفتی دنبال علاقه ات

----------


## Saeed79

> بی تفاوت باش
> برو سمت علاقه ات وگرنه یه روزی پشیمون می شی که چرا نرفتی دنبال علاقه ات


حرفتون متینه ولی متاسفانه متاسفانه ، توی این دوره زمونه و مملکت علاقه نه نون میشه نه آب

----------


## gooneh

> حرفتون متینه ولی متاسفانه متاسفانه ، توی این دوره زمونه و مملکت علاقه نه نون میشه نه آب


سلام
اره می دونم ولیبه نظرون باید چی کار کرد ؟ چون وضع اینجوریه دست روی دست بذاریم ؟

----------


## Saeed79

> سلام
> اره می دونم ولیبه نظرون باید چی کار کرد ؟ چون وضع اینجوریه دست روی دست بذاریم ؟


نه تنها کاری ک میشه کرد بریم سراغ هدفی ک تامین کنه مارو و دو روز دیگه نگران رفاهمون نباشیم ...

----------


## amaz

نکتش اینه که بفهمی همه تو کنکور شرایط سختی دارن. همه از درسا جا میمونن. حتی اگه صبح تا شبم تلاش کنن همیشه انگار یه مبحث لعنتی یه گوشه ای هست که یا نفهمیدن یا نرسیدن بخونن. حتی اگه رسیده باشن بخونن هم احساسشون بازم بهشون میگه نرسیدن  :Yahoo (77):  به همین خاطره خیلی ها میگن از الان شروع کنیم میشه؟!  :Yahoo (110):  اونا خیلی وقته شروع کردن ولی ذهن متلاطمشون هی بهشون میگه این تلاش هات بیهودست و اگه سوال از این مباحث تو کنکور بیاد نمی تونی جواب بدی. و واقعیت اینه که اگه همین طوری هم تلقین کنن واقعا هم نخواهند تونست به اون سوالا جواب بدن. به همین دلیل دوتا راه دارن: یا صبح تا شب شب تا صبح بخونن که مطمئن بشن هیچ کدوم از این مبحثای *** باقی نمی مونه یا اینکه یه کم به خودشون اعتماد داشته باشن. حتی شده الکی و بدون هیچ دلیل موجهی... نه به معلم نه به مشاور نه به پدر و مادر! به *خودشون*.... :Yahoo (3):

----------


## gooneh

> نه تنها کاری ک میشه کرد بریم سراغ هدفی ک تامین کنه مارو و دو روز دیگه نگران رفاهمون نباشیم ...


خب چه هدفی تو رو تامین می کنه ؟
اگر سراغ کاری که دوست نداری و علاقه ای بهش نداری بری، فقط منتظری ساعت کاریت تموم شه و بیای خونه و قطعا هم در اون کار موفق نمی شی چون لازمه ی موفقیت، علاقه است
وقتی وارد بازار کار بشی این حرف منو درک می کنی

----------


## Alikashi

بهترین راه حل=divert :Yahoo (50):  بنا بر تجربه

----------


## yasinsh

فقط اینو می‌ تونم بهتون‌ بگم تفریح‌ داشته باشید حتما.مثلا من سال کنکورم دو‌ روز‌ در هفته می رفتم تو پارک قدمی می زدم با ....

----------


## yasinsh

در مورد حرف بقیه هم حقیقتا اگه هدفتون واستون مهمه نباید اهمیتی بدید.

----------


## Assi

> نکتش اینه که بفهمی همه تو کنکور شرایط سختی دارن. همه از درسا جا میمونن. حتی اگه صبح تا شبم تلاش کنن همیشه انگار یه مبحث لعنتی یه گوشه ای هست که یا نفهمیدن یا نرسیدن بخونن. حتی اگه رسیده باشن بخونن هم احساسشون بازم بهشون میگه نرسیدن  به همین خاطره خیلی ها میگن از الان شروع کنیم میشه؟!  اونا خیلی وقته شروع کردن ولی ذهن متلاطمشون هی بهشون میگه این تلاش هات بیهودست و اگه سوال از این مباحث تو کنکور بیاد نمی تونی جواب بدی. و واقعیت اینه که اگه همین طوری هم تلقین کنن واقعا هم نخواهند تونست به اون سوالا جواب بدن. به همین دلیل دوتا راه دارن: یا صبح تا شب شب تا صبح بخونن که مطمئن بشن هیچ کدوم از این مبحثای *** باقی نمی مونه یا اینکه یه کم به خودشون اعتماد داشته باشن. حتی شده الکی و بدون هیچ دلیل موجهی... نه به معلم نه به مشاور نه به پدر و مادر! به *خودشون*....


چقد واضح و دقیق مو به مو حرفای من درونیمو نوشتی
دقـــــــــیقا همینطوره
حتی وقتی تستی رو درست میزنم هم یکی هس که از تو میگه چه فایده سر کنکور ک قرار نیس جواب بدی :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mohamad_R

سلام . اتفاقی تاپیک رو دیدم . در کلیت ارزشش رو نداره به خاطر حرفای دیگران خودتون رو اینجا تخلیه کنید ... به روانپزشک مراجعه کنید .  بهتر مییشید




سال کنکور سال رل بازی و کیس میس نیس .......  تمام 

یا کنکور بدین یا برین پی کاری که توش دوتا استرس نباشه . و اینکه هر کاری رو وقتش انجام بدین ....  { عشق و فلان بهمان رو فقط تو قرابت فارسی به زبون بیارین تمام}

مصرف روزانه ویتامین b6 رو پیشنهاد میکنم که تاثیر شایانی در اهتماد به نفس داره . و همچنین القا ی انگیزه تو اول صب + ورزش   ( زیاد یه جا بشینی غم باد میگیری)  



همچنین دوستانی که یکم خلق و خوشون واقعا ک** هست . تست تیرویید بدن  و به متخصص غددی برن ( اکثرا با مکمل حل میشه zn , بیوکسین . فلان بهمان) 
 ریزش مو دارین = کافه رو ترک کنین . هر روز یدونه شیر بخورین . حموم مرتب برین . واکس م. نزنین خودش حل میشه . 
اکنه میزنین =  صابون گوگرد بهرین باهاش صورتتون رو بشورین (هر روز 2 بار)  بعدش هم کرم های دارای ویتامین E بمالین رو صورتتون و استاندارد بخوابین 

. 
. 
از استرس ناخون میخورین :  کش بندازین دسستون با اون ور برین 
++++++
سال کنکور موزیک های دپرسی و دیس لاوی  ممنوع  به سنتی روی بیاورین . 
+++++++++
سال کنکور سریال که نمیبین اگه هم دیدن ژانر درام . رمانتیک  ممنوع 
++++++++++++++++
تفریح هاتون رو یه دفعه صفر نکنین (مخصوصا ورزش) که واقعا روحی ضربه میخورین
+++++++++++++++++++++++++
با دوستای دپرس فاز منفی و انرژِی منفی بشین پاشو نرین 
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
از واژه  به ت** م زیاد استفاده کنید .  خیلی تاثیر داره و در جوامع علمی تایید شدس
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  +
رمان و اینا ممنوع
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  ++++++++++++++++++++++
مصرف کاقه زیاد ممنوع
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
مقایسه ممنوع
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  +++++++
اجیل هم پیدا کردین بخورین 
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  ++++++++++++++++++++++
و خدا رو همیشه پشت سرتون بدونین . هواتونو داره نگران نباشین . 



عزت زیاد

----------


## Mohamad_R

حالا شما که دخترین نمیدونم . اینجانب که دیگه فضای کاقی به استرس در بدنم نبود .  یه مقدار هزینه کردم و یه کیسه بوکس خریدم . و انواع حرکت های وحشیانه - مودبانه - شجاعانه - بی رحمانه - ترویجانه - تحریمانه - تروریستانه- بی شرمانه - جنونانه - مردانه - زنانه - بچگانه - و... شرو ورانه   رو توش خالی میکنم و اماده ادامه مطلب درس و مشقم هستم . 
یه زمانی هم داد میزدم که دیدم دیگه سنم بالاس ترکش کردم . 

الان خوبم .  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> چقد واضح و دقیق مو به مو حرفای من درونیمو نوشتی
> دقـــــــــیقا همینطوره
> حتی وقتی تستی رو درست میزنم هم یکی هس که از تو میگه چه فایده سر کنکور ک قرار نیس جواب بدی




خب لامصب فحشش بده بره پی کارش . خدا شاهده همه اینو دارن شما اول صبحی تلقین کن که پرنسس و بهترین این د  ورد   هستی . همون شخص موقع درس خوندنت برات هایلایت میکشه :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Assi

> خب لامصب فحشش بده بره پی کارش . خدا شاهده همه اینو دارن شما اول صبحی تلقین کن که پرنسس و بهترین این د  ورد   هستی . همون شخص موقع درس خوندنت برات هایلایت میکشه


واقعا باعث ارامشه ک میگی همه اینطورین
سعی میکنم  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> واقعا باعث ارامشه ک میگی همه اینطورین
> سعی میکنم



*یه جمله هست میگه :  ما همه حاصل افکار خویش هستیم... ( یکم فکر کنید تو این موضوع) 

اگه بخوای بترکونی   پس میترکونی
اگه بخوای گند بزنی   گند میزنی
اگه بخوای انسان باشی   مثل انسان رفتار میکنی
اگه بخوای موفق بشی  مثل موفق ها رفتار میکنی 

اینا همش تو ذات و درون تو نهادینه شده . و اختیار داری کدوم رو بخوای پرورش بدی .  فقط اینو به تمامی دوستان میگم ::*لحظه ی رو تصور کنید که تو رخت خواب مرگ هستید و نفس های اخرتونه ... 

کنار تختتون یه سری ادما وایسادن :  اونا کین؟ 
استعداد های شما 
ایده های شما
خلاقیت های شما
هوش شما
فهم شما
و تفکرات شما 

همشون با چهره های عصبانی با چشم های گود شما رو میبینن که دارین جان میدین ...
و شما توی زندگیتون به هر دلیلی 
ترس
خجالت 
استرس
اون چیزی رو که واقعا  بهش ساحته شده بودید رو انجام ندادید . 

و این اشخاص میدونید حرفشون چیه ؟ اینه که 
ما به حاطر تو اومده بودیم 
و تو فقط میتونستی مارو زندگی بدی 

والان مجبوریم همراه تو بی مصرف بمیریم ... 



(جرئت من گفتن داشته باش)  

برای دیدن این ویدو انگیزشی»  اینجا

----------


## javane

یه سوال 
من چجوری باید پست بزارم اینجا میشه کمکم کنین؟

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط javane


یه سوال 
من چجوری باید پست بزارم اینجا میشه کمکم کنین؟


پست که الان گذاشتید
منظورتون تاپیکه؟*

----------


## alioh

سلام

منم همین مشکلو داشتم البته همون سال اول(بعد از عید که مدرسه  نمیرفتم) شروع کردم خوندن کتابهای روانشناسی (قانون جذب و شیوه موفقیت  و...) برای من نتیجه عکس داد یعنی حالم بدتر شد چون قبلا نمیدونستم چیکار  کردم که این حالت بهم دست داده ولی بعد خوندن اون کتابا میدونستم که همه  این حالت ها بدلیل احساسات درونیمه و این بیشتر عذابم میداد.اخرشم شد اونی  که نباید میشد!
تا اینکه یه کتابی خوندم به اسم اثر مرکب که با همه بقیه  کتابهای روانشناسی که خوندم فرق میکرد توی اون یه جمله قشنگ بود :نمیتونی  یه گوشه بشینی و فقط با انرزی مثبت دادن انتظار داشته باشی خوشبخت بشی باید  بری و براش بجنگی(البته دقیقا همین نبود ولی مفهومش همین بود)

بعضی  کارای کوچیک که حتی فکرشم نمیکنی توی بلند مدت اونقد روت تاثیر میزاره که  حتی خودتم نمیتونی باور کنی.(مثلا روزانه نیم ساعت پیاده روی , خوندن کتاب  به خصوص انگیزشی و... ). نمیدونم خانوادت چقدر رو مساله درست حساسن و گیر  میدن اما به نظر من هفته ای یکی دو روز رو تعطیل کن برو بیرون بچرخ , منم  همین کارو میکنم البته با خانواده این قضیه رو تا حدودی در جریان گزاشتم و  خیلی هم مخالفتی نکردن . نگران نباش اونقدر ها هم به درست لطمه نمیخوره (من  همین ازمون هفته پیش یه خوردهای اعصابم خراب شد کلا 4شنبه 5شنبه ازمونو  درس نخوندم و با بچه ها رفتم کافه و گیم نت و... ولی با این حال ترازم  تا600 رفت بالا) من از کنکور سال قبل درس گرفتم که کنکور همش 60-70 درصدش  درس خوندنو تست زدنو ... هست 30-40 درصدش روحیت هست. واقعا فکر میکنی فرق  بین رتبه یک و 1000  توی تعداد تستایی که زدن و ساعت مطالعشون چقدره؟ بهت  قول میدم 10 درصد هم فرق ندارن مهم اینه که روحیت چقدر باشه و چقدر به خودت  باور داشته باشی که میتونی.

افسردگی بیشتر از نگاه به اینده میاد  اینکه حالا من این تستارو زدم تهش چی؟ اصلا قبولم شدم از کجا معلوم که یکی  نشم مثل این همه بیکار تو جامعه؟ به نظرم همین الان برو یه لیست تهیه کن که  اصلا چرا داری درس میخونی برای چی اصلا هدفت برای بعد از فارغ التحصیلیت  چیه؟

یه کار دیگم که میشه کرد نگا کردن فیلم های انگیزشی هست (افراد  زیادی هستن مثل انتونی رابینز و برایان ترسی و... ولی اونی که خودم بیشتر  دوست دارم td jakes هست مخصوصا اون سخنرانیش به اسم courage (شجاعت) توی اپاراتم میتونی نگاه کنی حدودا 10 بار دیدمش ولی هنوزم که میبینمش مو به تنم سیخ میشه )

نمیدونم  یادتون هست یا نه ولی از اجتماعی سال چهارم تا علوم اجتماعی دوازدهم بهمون  گفتن انسان یک موجود کاملا اجتماعی است! معلومه وقتی یکی رو حبس کنی توی  یه سلول حالش بد میشه. بهتره با چند تا از دوستات قرار بزاری هفته ای یبار  بری بیرون حتی منی هم که خیلی اجتماعی نیستم و بیشتر اهل تفریحات تکی هستم  حال میکنم چه برسه به اونی که خودش اجتماعیه و یه جا بند نمیشه هر 2 هفته  ای که میریم بیرون انقدر اتفاق خنده دار برامون پیش میاد که کل دو هفته  اینده بهش میخندم.

 میدونی مشکلت چیه؟ مشکلت اینه خودتم نمیدون چته؟  واقعا افسردگی هست یا فقط خستگیه ؟ اینایی که بالا بهت گفتم مال خستگی هست  اما اگر واقعا حس میکنی افسرده ای به نظرم هر چقدر هم خانوادت مخالف باشن  برو پیش مشاور اخه این مشکلات روحی روانی مثل سرماخوردگی نیست که همین طور  ولش کنی خوب شه نمیگم کلا فکر و ذکرت باشه اینکه وای افسرده شدم وای بدبخت  شدم و اینا ولی کلا بیخیالشم نشو شاید در کوتاه مدت خوب شه ولی کافیه یه  شرایت روحی بد پیش بیاد مثلا خدای نکرده یکی از فامیل طوریش بشه یا...  اونموقع هست که همون افسردگی قبلیه بروز میکنه هیچ تازه ممکنه اثرش چند  برابرم بشه! به نظر من اگه خودت فهمیدی که واقعا افسردگی هست اول برو پیش  یه مشاور یا روانشناس فوری نرو سراغ روانپزشک که قرص بنویسه حتی خود  روانپزشک ها هم توصیه میکنن قبل اینکه بیاید پیششون یه چند جلسه ای پیش  روانشناس برید و اصلا با ارجاع روانشناس بیاید پیش روانپشک!

امیدوارم  مشکلت جدی نباشه و ساده حل شه ولی من همیشه این اعتقادم بوده که اگه یه  بچه داشته باشم (اصلا امیدوارم اونموقع کنکوری نباشه) دوست دارم یه رتبه  1000 سالم باشه تا یه رتبه 1 که افسردس پرخاشگر شده و... اولویت اصلی ما تو  کنکور باید سلامتیمون باشه چون حتی اگه یه دکتر خوبم بشی وقتی سالم نباشی  بدرد نمیخور.من خودم یکی از دوستام سال پیش قبول شد رتبشم خوب بود (حدود  120 ایثارگران) ولی این بنده خدا حدودا اردیبهشت ماه همین مشکل براش پیش  اومد پیش هر دکتری هم میرفت میگفت درس نخون ولی میخوند اخرشم رتبه شد ولی  به چه قیمتی؟ الان حالش بهتره ولی بهم گفت اگه بازم برگرده به اون موقع کلا  درسو ول میکرد.

----------

